# Topics > Space > Satellite constellation >  Spire (Lemur / Minas), satellite constellation, Spire Global, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Spire Global, Inc.

spire.com/space-services

----------


## Airicist

Spire LEMUR-2 CubeSats deploy from Nanoracks CubeSat Deployer

Jun 23, 2016




> A part of the NRCSD-7 Mission, Nanoracks deployed Spire's LEUMUR-2 CubeSats from the Nanoracks CubeSat Deployer (NRCSD) on the International Space Station. Thank you to NASA and JAXA for the video footage.

----------


## Airicist

A peek inside Spire's satellite engineering

Jan 13, 2018




> Join Danny, Joel, and Robert for a look inside Spire's satellite engineering facility in Glasgow, UK.

----------

